# Salt bags into tailgate spreader



## lawncarebycurt (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello

I run a small company with a single plow truck and a Western 2500 salt spreader. 

I have to hand load these 80# bags into the hopper 5 times a event.. This gets old and tires me out.

Is there another way to lift the bags into the hopper easier? I cannot afford a HiLo or anything expensive. 

Suggestions?

Thank you
Curt


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Load the bags into the bed, then the hopper.
Try making a "ramp" of sorts and just slide them to the hopper
Build a "loading dock/platform" and back the truck into that to load.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I did this for a few years before I went to bulk, I know your pain. Maybe consider smaller bags.
I welded a blade on my screen too so I didn't have to keep pulling out my knife, careful if you do this you will get in a hurry and cut yourself lol.
I remember another thread about this and 1 guy put it all in a series of pails that were easier to manage.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

First off, 50# bags would make it easier on you. I load all of my bags the day before a storm. By the time I'm running low my route usually brings me back close to the yard. I have a BOSS spreader so it already has a cutting spike running across the top of the spreader opening.
Most of my salt is stored in an 18-wheeler trailer, so I'm actually stepping down into my bed. You just have to load the trailer to begin with.
I would love a V-box but I currently don't have a great place to store it. And my local supplier doesn't do bulk salt. The local suppliers that do accommodate the businesses that have been buying for years.

Michael


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Find a young kid that wants to make some extra money. Give him $10 an hour to ride with ya. Tell him his job is to load the truck with bags, load the salter as needed, rinse salter at car wash when done, and unload unused bags of salt. He will ride along for 75% of the time, and bust his arse the other 25%. He'll make $50-$100 a night depending on your route, and you'll save your back.


----------



## lawncarebycurt (Oct 16, 2014)

Sawboy;2027542 said:


> Find a young kid that wants to make some extra money. Give him $10 an hour to ride with ya. Tell him his job is to load the truck with bags, load the salter as needed, rinse salter at car wash when done, and unload unused bags of salt. He will ride along for 75% of the time, and bust his arse the other 25%. He'll make $50-$100 a night depending on your route, and you'll save your back.


Yea. That's about the best way to go. Lowest cost, and less strain on the body.

Thank you all for the input. Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

along with sawboy, maybe if you have to shovel have him shovel and load your salt


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

We buy it by the pallet with 49 bags of 50lbs each (2500lbs of ballast). This is the only size our provider sells of bagged salt(also sells bulk). The supplier forklift loads the pallet onto my pickup with enough room for me to stand between pallet and spreader. Then I just carry the 50# bag at almost the same height to the spreader (basically turn around) and set bags on spreader lid. I don't think I would like this very much if I had to deal with 80#ers. My boss daily drives his, so he(we) loads/unloads by the bag more often but usually a partial pallet after event. But the 50# isn't too bad. We also don't see frequent storms in St. Louis, so this works for us.

Also, my hitch mount spreader (seems like an old Western 1000 but no labels, will hold up to 11 bags) has house door hinges bolted to side and hinges are welded to a plate steel lid. Kind of a home made lid, craigslist special, but is very functional. It crosses nicely from the rear of the spreader to the top of my tailgate. I can easily stack up 4 sacks of 50# salt that I then cut open and they drain into the spreader. The lid flips open/closed easily and keeps the snow out. Let me know if anyone wants a pic.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

1 - As mentioned use 50lb bags. 2 Stop your whining and man up!wesport


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

I like leigh's answer, lol


----------

